# snake ID?



## 7mm08 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure what the ID of this snake is. Head looks poisonous, but I've never seen a pattern that tight on a north ga poisonous snake before. My first reaction was copperhead.  My brain says no on the pattern though.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 30, 2013)

wrong pattern for a copper head, looks to be some sort of water snake... mocasin maybe but doubt it if it came from north ga.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure.....I have seen bull snakes flatten their head to that venomous shape.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a baby garter snake. The head is slightly bigger than the body on the young ones, so it sometimes "looks like" a pit viper shaped head.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a baby garter snake. The head is slightly bigger than the body on the young ones, so it sometimes "looks like" a pit viper shaped head.



Bingo!


----------



## trkyburns (Oct 30, 2013)

How big was the snake?  It's hard to tell from the pic.  My daughter found one in the backyard last night just like that and I have removed (not killed) several just like it over the last couple of years.  They were all about 10" - 12" long.


----------



## 7mm08 (Oct 30, 2013)

waiting on my daughter to respond with how big the snake is. she nearly stepped on it going into the library at North Georgia University.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 30, 2013)

Pine snake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 30, 2013)

Of it is around a foot long decay snake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 30, 2013)

Could be a juvenile coach whip.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 31, 2013)

one vote for dekaye


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like a brown snake, AKA Dekay's snake.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like a brown snake, AKA Dekay's snake.



X3! Harmless!


----------



## watermedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Def not a garter. 

Another vote for brown


----------



## dotties cutter (Nov 2, 2013)

We always called em @spreddin atter@


----------



## dotties cutter (Nov 2, 2013)

scuse my spellin cause I am old "adder".


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 2, 2013)

DeKay's Snake


----------



## derontank (Nov 7, 2013)

Gopher snake.


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 28, 2013)

If I could see it in real life it would be a dead one.


----------

